# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  "Zeus" Kimliğinin "Ön-Türk" Kökeni

## anau

*"Zeus" Kimliğinin "ün-Türk" Kökeni*

Yazan: S.Kemal ERMETİN on 17 Ekim, 2006 09:00:00

   

 
*Bu günlerde bilgi ağında (İnternette) ve bazı bilimsel yayınlarda Zeus konusu tartışılmakta. Konuya bir de Türk Kültürü açısından bakmakta yarar olduğu görüşündeyim.*
*şöyle ki; Bugünkü bilimsel veriler ışığında ün-Türk Uygarlığı konusu bizce "Dip kültürü oluşturarak ve yazıyı bulup yayarak" insanlığın kültür birikiminin temelinde yer alan ün-Türkler ve onların kültür yayıcı bir kavim oldukları hakkındaki bulgular önünde bilim adamları ciddi bir dirençle durmaya çabalamaktadırlar.

Oysa konuyu yakinen takip etmekte olan kişiler bu direncin yersiz hatta anlamsız olduğunu, bilim adı verilen dal içinde yer alan faaliyetlerin; bulgu ve birikimlerin fikirler ışığında seviyeli biçimde tartışılması ve sonuçlara varılmasıyla gelişebileceğini, bunun dışındaki çabaların sadece bir dayatmadan öteye gidemeyeceğinin ayırdındalar.

Bu durumda - 15; -20 bin yıl önce düşünce ifade eden kaya resimleri, TAMGA adı verilen işaretler kazıyarak evrensel kültürün temelinin oluşmasına neden olan ve bugün ün-Türkler adı verilen elit'in tamga yazısının örneklerini sadece mağara duvarlarında değil, Kazakistan'da Tamgalı Say vadisinde, tıpatıp örneklerini Glozel'de, bugün Yunanistan adı verilen coğrafyada, Etrüsk bölgesi Toskana'da, Anadolu'nun bir çok bölgelerinde, Fransa'da görmekteyiz. ün-Türk Uygarlığı Araştırmaları Merkezini muhatap alarak yazılmış olan ve Töre Dergisinde 2004 yılında yayınlanan, İtalya, Ferrara üniversitesi Genetik Anabilim Dalı Başkanı Prof. Guidio Barbudjani tarafından 8 sene süren araştırmanın sonuçları Etrüsk mezarlarından alınan gen örneklerinin çevre mezarlardan alınan ve bugün bçlgede yaşayan insanlardan alınan DNA larla uyuşmadığı, oysa bunların Güney Akdeniz havalisinde yaşamış ve yaşamakta olan insanların DNA larıyla büyük oranda benzerlik gösterdiği bilimsel bir gerçektir.

Bu açıdan bakınca Toscana Bölgesine uygarlık yayıcı elit olarak giden ve görevlerini tamamlayınca buradan DNA larını değil sadece mezarlarını değil kültür öğretilerini de bırakarak ayrılan ve bugün Anadolu'nun Güney Akdeniz kıyılarında yaşamakta olan insanların, aynı DNA ları taşımakta oldukları, hangi kavmin ataları oldukları tabii ki ortadadır.

Bu kavim "Uygarlık Yayıcı Elit" olarak İtalya'nın Toscana Bölgesine giderken bugünkü Yunanistan adlı coğrafyadan geçmemiş olduklarını düşünmek de imkansız olduğuna göre Yunan Kültürü olarak sunulan ve tanıtılmış kültürün kökenini her şekilde irdelememiz gerektiği de ortadadır.

Bu anlamda tartışılmakta olmasından büyük memnuniyet duyduğum bu konu ile ilgili olarak Merkezimizin konu hakkında uzun yıllardır yapmakta olduğu araştırmalarda vardığımız sonuçlardan bazılarını bir yazı dizisi olarak sunmak ve konuya Kültür ve Töre Derneği'ne bağlı ün-Türk Uygarlığı Araştırmaları Merkezinin birikimlerinden bir kesit aktararak katkıda bulunmak istemekteyim. 
Konuyu öncelikle Antik Mitoloji açısından ele almak gerektiğini düşünüyorum.

Erenköy Yazıtı
MİTOLOJİ
Bizzat Yunan dini ve Yunan mitolojisi, Yunan öncesi uygarlığın Türkler tarafından Akdeniz havzasına getirilmiş olduğunu kanıtlayacak, en açık kanıtları içeren bir konudur. Eski Uygarlık derin surette dini biri uygarlık idi. Tabiata ve tabiatın doğurgan kudretine tapmaktan ibaret olan bu din, hemen bütün dünyaya yayılmıştı. üevre ve yerin icap ve şartları ile kabilelerin lehçelerine göre aralarında ufak tefek bazı ayrılıklar ve zıtlıklar bulunmakla beraber, aynı esas ve kaynaktan gelen yaygın bir dindi ki mevcut semavi dinlere de esaslı bir surette tesir etmekten geri kalmamıştır. İşte bu dini uygarlık, sınai ve zirai uygarlıkla uzun asırlar yan yana yaşamış ve bu uygarlığı meydana getiren ve kuran kavimler, milletler aracılığı ile dünyanın her tarafına yayılmıştı. En geniş şekilde Yunanistan?da hakim olan bu din, Yunanlılardan önceki kavmin yayıp sonra terk ettiği bir din olması itibariyle, bunun açıklaması bu kavimlerin gelenek ve köklerinin açıklanmasında çok etkili olacaktır.

İnançlar ve mezhepler, tabiatları gereği olarak hızlı değişimden uzaktır. Bir kere yerleştikten sonra yüzyılların değişimine karşı en çok karşı koyan, sabit ve değişmeden kalırlar. Binaenaleyh bu nedenlerden dolayı, bu konuda tarihinin en eski öğelerini elde etmek ve bu öğelerle dini yayan halkın ırkını tayin etmek mümkün olacaktır. Yunanca?da uygarlık ve sanata ilişkin olarak mevcut olan kelimelerin bu konuda büyük ve önemli bir kanıt teşkil edeceği şüphesiz olmakla beraber, incelemeye başlayacağımız mitoloji konusunun bunu, reddedilmesi ve inkarı kabil olmayan bir tarzda ispat edeceğini ümit ediyorum.

şunu bilmeliyiz ki burada Yunan mitolojisi yazacak değiliz. Ancak Yunan mitolojisinde bir ilahın rolünü ve karakterini şöylece özetledikten sonra, kökte, Türkçe ile denk düşen ve açıkça kökeninde olduğumuz görülen belli özelliklerinin altını çizmek ve bu mitolojideki ilahların isimlerini ve bu suretle şimdiye kadar bütün bilimsel araştırmalara rağmen farkedilememiş olan anlamlarını belirtmek zorundayız.

Bunların ifade ettikleri sıfat ve fikirleri belirttikten sonra görülecektir ki bu mitolojide adı geçen bu ilahların hemen istisnasız tamamı Türk ilahlarıdır. Ve ancak klasik Yunan devrinde kelimelerin manası ve kökeni unutulmuş ve eski görüş, konunun esasını anlatmaktan uzaklaşmış olduğu için, ilahların özelliklerinde bazı karışıklıklar meydana gelmiştir.


İlahlar ün-Türk kimliklerini muhafaza etmişlerdir

Sözkonusu ilahlar, Türk ilahı olmak üzere karakterlerini muhafaza etmişlerdir. şimdi bu ilahları görelim. 


Yunan Mitolojisinin üzeti

Yunan Mitolojisi; erkek şeklinde düşündükleri göğü temsil eden URANUS ile kadın şeklinde düşündükleri, yeri temsil eden GEA?nın birleşmesi sonucunda başlar. Bu evlilikten tabiat üstü varlıklar olan Kiklops?lar, Tiran?lar ve Gigantos?lar doğar. Bunlar da erkekli dişili olduklarından, aralarında evlenmişler ve böylece mitolojik şahıslar meydana gelmiştir.

Uranos ile Gea?nın: Rea, Tithis, Thia ve Fivi adlarında dört kızları ile Kronos, Okeanos, İperion ve Kios adlarında dört oğulları olur. >Bunlardan toprağı temsil eden Kronos-Rea çifti; suyu temsil eden Okeanos-Tithis çifti; ateşi temsil eden İperian-Thia çifti çifti ile havayı temsil eden Kios-Fivi çifti kendi aralarında evlenirler.

Bunlardan İperian-Thia çiftinin iki oğlu olur. İki kardeşten İos fecrin; İlios da güneşin temsilcisi olarak kabul edilmişlerdir.

Okeanos-Tithis çiftinin de iki çocuğundan Niros deniz; İnaros da nehir Tanrılarıdır. Bu çiftin Nimfe ve Okeanid adlarındaki kızları da denizlerde dolaşan su perileridirler.

Kios-Fivi çiftinin de Lito adında bir kızları olur. 

şimdi de gelelim mitolojinin temelini teşkil eden Kronos ile Rea çiftine: Bunlar evlendikten sonra, Kronos?a, doğacak çocuklarından birinin kendisini tahttan indirerek yerine geçeceği malum olur. O da bundan sonra doğan çocuklarını yutmaya başlar. Bu duruma çok üzülen Rea, beş çocuğunun ardından altıncısı doğunca, bebek yerine bir taşı kundaklayarak Kronos?a verir, o da derhal yutar. Rea, bebeğini Knitis adasında saklayarak, su perilerinin gözetimi altında, keçi sütü ile beslenerek büyümesini sağlar. Bu şekilde gizlice büyütülen Zeus, delikanlılık çağına gelince, önce büyükannesi Gea?ya gider, onun sevgisini kazanarak yardımını sağlar. Sonra Kronos?a karşı isyan eder. Onu sıkıştırıp kusturarak, yuttuğu kardeşlerini kurtarır. Böylece iki taraf oluşur. Bunların aralarında çok kanlı bir savaş olur. Sonunda Zeus galip gelir. Babasını tahtından indirerek yerine geçer. Bundan sonra Olimpos?da yepyeni bir devir başlar. Bu devre "On iki Tanrı devri" denir. Bu on iki Tanrı şunlardır;

Zeus = Tanrılar Tanrısı
İra = Zeus?un kardeşi ve karısı, Evlilik Tanrıçası 
Poseidon = Zeus?un kardeşi, Denizler Tanrısı
Adis = Zeus?un kardeşi, ülüler Diyarı, Ahiret Tanrısı
Estia = Zeus?un kardeşi, şevkat ve Muhabbet Tanrısı
Avis = Zeus?un oğlu, Savaş Tanrısı
Athena = Zeus?un kızı, Zeka Tanrıçası
Apollon = Zeus?un oğlu, Kehanet ve Hakikat Tanrısı
Afrodit = Zeus?un kızı, Güzellik ve Hayat Tanrıçası
Ermis = Zeus?un oğlu, Ticaret Tanrıçası
Artemis = Zeus?un kızı, ay ve Av Tanrıçası
İfestos = Zeus?un oğlu, Ateş Tanrısı

Olimpos?ta oturan bu oniki Tanrıdan başka bir çok Tanrı daha vardır. Bunların babaları ise çoğunlukla çapkın biri olarak anlatılan Zeus?tur.

İLK İNSAN
Uranus ile Gea?nın çocuklarından Titan ?Lapetos?un oğlu Premithus, amcasının oğlu olan Zeus?a biat ettiği için onun tarafından Zeka ve Ateş Tanrısı olarak atanmıştır. İşte bu Premithovs, canının sıkıldığı boş bir zamanında çamurdan bir erkek modeli yaparaki semadan çaldığı ateşle onu canlandırmıştı. Bu yeni yaratığa Epimitheps adını koyarak dünyaya salar. Zeus, kendisinden habersiz olarak gökten ateşi çalarak ilk insanın yaratıldığını öğrenince çok müthiş sinirlenir. Mukaddes Ateş?i çalan Promethus?u yakalatarak Kaf (Kafkas) Dağlarının tepesinde zincire vurdurur.

Zeus bundan sonra, Epimithevs?e de bir ceza vermeyi düşünerek; İfestos?a onun başını ebediyyen belaya sokacak bir kadın yaptırır. Athena?ya da bu kadını her türlü zerafetle süslemesini emrettikten sonra; eline, içinde her türlü kötülüğün bulunduğu, göz alıcı motiflerle süslenmiş bir kutu vererek bu çeyiz sandığı ile yere gönderir.

Epimithevs yer yüzünde avare avare dolaşırken birden bir karşısında bu muhteşem kadını görünce derhal aşık olur. Saonunda evlenirler. Gerdek gecesi Pandora?nın getirdiği sandığı açarlar. Pandora?nın kutusu açılınca içindeki her türlü kötülük etrafa dağılır. Yalnız Zeus?un yanlışlıkla içine koyduğu ümit kalır. Böylece Epimithevs?e karısının çeyizi olarak sadece ümit kalır. 


ZEŬS

Antik Mitolojiye göre Yunan panteonunun en büyük ilahı olan ZeÃ»s, Kronos?un; yani zamanın oğludur. Yüce dağ başları, onun yetişip büyüdüğü yerlerdir. İnsanlar Zeus?a mahsus ilk mabetlerini yüce dağ başlarında inşa ettiler. Attik?te, Arkadi?de, Teselya?da, Truva?da ulu dağların yüce zirvelerinde mabetler kurdular. ZeÃ»s?un muhteşem sarayı, karlı dağların yüksek tepelerinde, bulutlarla komşu olarak bulunurdu. Oradan yıldırımlar saçar, gök gürlemeleri meydana getirir ve bereketli suları yeryüzüne saçardı. Bulutları toplayan, gökleri gürleten, yıldırımları saçan odur.

ZeÃ»s, Hommer?de dünya havasının, bulutların, fırtınaların üstünde, 'esir tabakasında' (Ziya Uygur, Yunan Kültürünün Temelindeki Türk Uygarlığı; Töre Yayın Grubu; 2006 İstanbul) oturur. (Hommer) Bütün semavi ilahlara hükmeder. Kendisi de bizzat en büyük göksel Tanrı?dır. Tepeleri ışık ve havayla dolu olan yüce dağ başları, esir tabakasına kadar yükselmiş göründüğü içindir ki, onun taht yeri olarak düşünülür ve bu itibarla 'ZeÃ»s Akreyus' yani yukarı ZeÃ»s namını alır (Jeberard, S. 54).

Mitolojide ZeÃ»s alemlerin, insanların, ilahların hakimi olarak görünür. Bu iktidar ve azametiyle beraber akıllı ve tedbirlidir. Her şeyi bilir, her şeyi görür ve kainatta her şeye kaderin değişmez kanununa uygun olarak hükmeder. Bu kader gereçekte kendi iradesinin eseri ise de ondan asla sapmaz. Böylece 'diyos' eza unvanını alır. (Attik Kitabelerinin metni; C. 1 S. 12., C. 2, S. 77)


ZeÃ»s Era?nın yani yeryüzü ilahesinin eşidir.

Bu erkek ve dişi ilahlar dağ başlarında birbirlerine yaklaşırlar ve bu yaklaşış neticesinde aşk coşkusu ve şiddetli arzu ile saçtığı yağmurlar yeryüzünü aşılar, ona çoğalma, doğurganlık kuvveti bolluk ve bereket verir. Bu yağmurlarla yeryüzü üzerinde bitkiler yetişir. Antik Mitolojide yeryüzünün ZeÃ»s?a ürün yetiştirme ve hasadını borçlu olduğuna inanılırdı. Bundan dolayı ZeÃ»s, ZeÃ»s Ycavrigus, ZeÃ»s Epikarpiyus unvanlarını alır. (Hommer) + (Velker, Yunan İlahları, C. 2. S. 138)

Atina?da ve Yunanistan?ın birçok yerlerinde kuraklık hüküm sürmeye başladığı zaman, Zeus?a yağmur vermesi için dua ederlerdi. Akrapol?ün tepesinde, Erehatecyion civarında, olduğu düşünülen "kendisinden yağmur niyaz eden ?yea?nın", yani yeryüzünün tasvir edildiği bir yer vardı. Bu suretle yağmur duasına çıkıldığı vakit, ZeÃ»s İkmaeyus?e kurbanlar kesilirdi ve Atinalılar 'usan' diye niyazda bulunurlardı (Attik Kitabelerinin Metni, C. 1, S. 12; C. 2, S. 27)

Her şeyde ve her yerde ZeÃ»s?un hakimiyetinin hissedildiği düşünülürdü. Denizler üzerinde seferler yapan gemiciler, ZeÃ»s Oriyus namıyla ona saygı gösterir ve dua etmeyi ihmal etmemeye özen gösterirlerdi (Hezikius) 'ZeÃ»s Oriyus?a bilhassa Saragüza?da, Delos?ta ibadet edilirdi. Ve Karadeniz?in girişinde ünlü bir mabedi vardı (Pozanyas S. 7)

ZeÃ»s?a ilahların en büyüğü olduğu için saygı gösteriliyordu. Yeryüzündeki kralların da onun temsilcisi olduğu düşünülürdü. Bu görüş üin Mitolojisinde de aynı şekilde korunmuştur. şöyle ki üin İmpratorları kendilerine 'gök', 'göğün oğlu' sıfatlarını yakıştırmışlar ve onlara bu sıfatlarla hitap edilmiştir. (Bkz. Eduard Chavannes; "üin Kaynaklarına Göre, Doğu Türkleri Tarihi" üev. Metin Sirman; Töre Yayın Grubu; 2006 İstanbul )


'ZeÃ»s, Teleiyus' unvanıyla evlilik bağının kutsallığını korurdu.

Antik Mitolojide ZeÃ»s, Yunanlıların güçlerini arttırmak için düzenledikleri Jimnastik oyunlarının da koruyucusu idi ve bunun kurucusu olarak düşünülürdü. 

ZeÃ»s konfederasyonların da hamisi idi. Ona bu sıfatını belirlemek için de 'Beutide umulueyus' unvanıyla tapılırdı, dostluk anlaşmasının delegeleri Eğyon?da, 'ZeÃ»s ev magirbiyas' (Hommer, Ddisia, 175-176) mabedinde toplanırlardı. üünkü Agamennon, Turue muharebelerine başlamadan evvel Yunan kabile başkanlarını orada toplamıştı (Pozanyas; S. 7, 24 ; Strabon S. 3, 7, 8. vs.). 

'ZeÃ»s polies', 'ZeÃ»s Boleyus' unvanlarıyla Bolilerin, yani şehirlerin hamisi idi. 'ZeÃ»s Ağore Eyus' unvanıyle Agoraları himaye ederdi (Ena, Kurtis; Die Stadt-gesey. S. 40)

Orkius unvanıyla yeminlerin hamisi idi. Yemininde durmayan, yerine getirmeyenler hakkında intikamının korkunç olduğu düşünülürdü. (Pozanyas. S. 9, 24) Bu sıfatla resim mozaik, fresk ve heykellerinde, iki elinde yıldırım olarak tasvir edilirdi. Hesiod?a göre Olemp ilahları bile yeminlerinde kaypak oldukları vakit, tam bir sene zarfında hareketsiz olarak sürünmeye mahkum edilirlerdi. Taahhütlerin tutulmasının, tarla sınırlarının sözleşmelere uygun kalmasının hamisi olarak 'oriyus' denilirdi (Eflatun bundan bahsetmiş olduğu gibi Hırsuna, yani Gelibolu Yarımadasında bir hudut taşına yazılmış olan epigramm da bunu teyid eder) 

Anadolu?da 'Dikaiyus', 'Uziyus Dikaiyus'</B _extended="true" /> (Boltan; de Kursiondas Helenik; S. 55, 105) ?Iskarus? (İster?de bulunan bir kitabe) unvanlarıyla ibadet edilirdi. ZeÃ»s?a Meuoni?de 'ZeÃ»s Buruntun',Bitini?de 'Seyrgastius' denilirdi (Teuyis eles). 

Labranda kültünde, Milas?ta ise ona 'ZeÃ»s Uzoğus' unvanıyla tapılıyordu ki bu unvanı onun ileride göreceğimiz belirgin özelliğini anlatır. 

Bu unvanlar ve bu vasıflara sahip olan ZeÃ»s ismini, Yunanlılar kelime anlamı olarak, 'zin' 'yaşamak' kelimesine bağlıyorlardı. 20. yüzyılın başında yaşamış etimologlar, İtalyanca 'die', Sanskritçe 'dieus', 'divas' kelimelerini bir varsayımdan yola çıkarak >b>'demon'</B _extended="true" /> yani ışık kelimesine bağlamaya çalıştılar. Fakat bütün çabaları ve dahiyane açıklama ve izahları boşa gitti, hiç kimseyi ikna edecek kuvvet bulamadılar.


Yunan ilahları Türkçe isim taşımaktadırlar

İlerde görüleceği üzere bütün Yunan ilahları Türkçe isim taşımaktadırlar. Ziya Uygur 1923 yılında yayınlanmış olan "Yunandan ünce Türk Medeniyeti" adlı eserinde; "Bu ilahların isimlerini Türkçe?de tamamen bulmuş ve bunların en eski zamanlarda Türk ilahları olduklarını görmekte olduğu halde, ZeÃ»s kelimesinin manasını bir türlü keşfedememiştim. Yunan ilahları içinde isminin manasını en son anladığım ZeÃ»s olmuştur. Diğer ilahların Türkçe isim taşımakta olmasına bakarak bu kelimenin de Türkçe olduğuna hiç şüphe etmiyordum. Fakat uzun seneler bunun kökenini araştırmakla meşgul olduğum ve kendi kendime bir çok açıklama ve yorum geliştirdiğim halde, hiç birisi fikrimi tatmine kafi gelmiyordu. üünkü zikrettiğimiz bütün vasıflarına bakarak ZeÃ»s, göğü temsil eden bir ilahtı, halbuki Türkçe "gök" kelimesiyle "ZeÃ»s" kelimesi arasında yapı ve gelişim itibariyle hiçbir ilişki mevcut değildi. Nihayet "eliyos" kelimesinin araştırılmasında Arapların Ellat mabudunun, ileride görüleceği gibi Türk kökenli bir mabut olduğuna dikkat ettikten sonra Arapların 'uzza' mabudu nazarı dikkatimi çekti. O zaman 'uzza' kelimesinin, 'gök'ün vasıflarından olarak daima beraber söylenen ?üze? kelimesinden ibaret olacağı ansızın aklıma geldi. üünkü Türkler, 'Gök İlahı'nı anarken münferit olarak gök demezler, "üze Gök" derler (Orhun Kitabeleri)" şeklinde bir görüşü şiddetle savunuyordu.

*

----------


## onturklerizz

bu yazının devamı yokmu?

----------


## AYKANUS

Bu Etrüsk yazıtını sağdan sola doğru şöyle okudum.

EZİS : US : ERİTİZİN : AT

Ezis : tanrıya : ulaştırılan : can "nam"

şimdi buradaki EZİS US ifadesi Batı tarafından ZEUS veya ZİUS diye okunmuş ya da bir telafuz değişimi yaşanmış olabilir.
Yazıyı bulursam buraya yapıştırırım.

----------


## AYKANUS

Konulara yapılan yorumları çok geç yayımlıyorsunuz,biraz daha hızlı olabilirseniz seviniriz.

----------

